# Printer Settings



## jdanosborn (May 27, 2008)

Hey All:

JUst found this forum am trying to learn about what print quality settings work best with iron on transfers from such companies as Kodak, Avery and Epson. Are these considered Ink Jet Quality Paper or Photo Quality Ink Jet Paper or ?

Thanks

Jeffrey


----------



## mcohen123 (Aug 10, 2006)

Dear Jeffrey,
Your on the right path. I too started out with epson transfer papers. They are simply very durable, but they are a pain in the rear to apply. I believe they were designed for the novice in mind. Hence they were designed for the 'ole household iron. They work very well with an iron. If you're using a heat press they're a little more difficult to apply. 
In the world of the transparent transfer, which was meant for light fabrics, which epson papers are, there are hot peels, and cold peels and some papers even are both (you can peel them hot or cold). Now to bring you to school, when peeling a transfer while it's hot it will leave you a matte finish. When peeling a transfer paper, that is meant to be peeled after it has cooled down, hence the name 'cold peel', that my friend will leave you with a more of a sheened finish. So choose your paper with that in mind. Papers should always be advertised as either or. Now when I say take you to school I do not mean to offend. I've been taken to school many times since I began in this transfer world. A great mentor has been the guys at Alpha Supply. Not only are they friendly people and very knowing they also have a website to boot. Here's the link, Alpha Heat Transfer Paper for White and Colored Fabrics. If this link doesn't work just click Heat transfer paper, tutorials and heat presses to start a business and go to their heat transfer page. After you master what the heat transfer is all about and the different forms they come in, then you can start thinking about which printers to use (laser vs. inkjet), which ink systems to use (ie. cis systems), what kind of heat press(es) you want to play with (swing aways or clam shells), then you can play with Roland cutters. These little beauties will cut away most of your excess transfer that you don't want showing up on your final work. The list goes on.
I guess to answer your question, I would consider epson papers to be the best of their kind. Their kind not being professional grade. Simply because most pros don't use this kind of paper. I believe that they are indeed a pain to apply with a heat press. But their washability is great and they have lasted to this day. The only thing is that with an iron you can not maintain consistancy in your final product. 
In conclusion, for now you are ok using these kinds of papers (avery, epson etc.) I wouldn't build a business on them. In the future or even now you'll need a transfer that has a reputation and one that you will like. One that you can say, "hey, that is some good peelin' " Try the sofstretch transfers, now that is some good peellin' 
-Marc


----------



## kemoi_kyarah (Mar 6, 2008)

the printing settings should be on the instructions that come with these type paper. also Epson has a setting for Transfer paper


----------



## mcohen123 (Aug 10, 2006)

oh yeah.. , the best settings for transparent papers, such as epson papers, you should set your printer preferences to 360 dpi. Also select flip horizontal or in some cases the function is called 'mirror image'. The 360 dpi function when pressed produces a great print. It just uses less ink than most other functions. You don't need lots of ink. Most papers were designed to absorb oh so much ink. The rest will just wash away if not bleed on your shirt and ruin your product.
Let the transfer dry for at least 15 minutes before pressing. trim excess transfer, and then prepress your substrate aka your shirt to get the moisture out. Transparent transfers dislike moisture very much. It prevents the transfer from adhering and it promotes cracking in the future. Then press. There's more to it. I hope i have soothed your concern.
-Marc


----------



## jdanosborn (May 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone, unfortunately both the Epson pack and the Avery pack I have do not have that information as they were given to me by a friend, have emails into both. My printer, an Epson 300 also does not have a selection for Iron On Transfers, will have to investigate the dpi settings as well, in the print settings controls and hence the question. We actually are not looking to start a business but rather develop some prototypes before running them to a production house, just faster to do this internally and more cost effective.


----------



## kemoi_kyarah (Mar 6, 2008)

HI Marc can you give me an idea where the 360dpi setting is on the Epson 1400 ?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeffery - use plain paper setting, photo/text quality. Kelly


----------



## mcohen123 (Aug 10, 2006)

Dear Heather,
I looked through the epson site and I found a .pdf file on the following page : Epson Stylus Photo 1400, Documents & Manuals - Technical Support - Epson America, Inc.
Clicking on the 'product information guide' I looked at the 'selecting the correct paper type'. There I read that for using 'epson' transfer papers you need to select the 'plain paper/Bright White paper' selection which will be found in the printers property settings window.
Some printers just don't have the 360 setting. So you'll have to use the next best thing. This setting, 'plain paper etc.', shouldn't put enough excess ink on the transfer that you'll have to worry about it. Just make sure the transfer is completely dried before pressing your shirt.
To reassure yourself call up the resaler of the transfer papers that you are using and ask them what setting should you use on the epson 1400. If they know what they're doing they should be more than happy to assist you. I never heard of "Claria™ Hi-Definition Ink". It sounds like a winner. Please get back to everyone and share your results.
Sincerely,
Marc


----------

